# Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage



## mmelch21 (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Meine Frage lautet.. Wie kann ich das schimmeln von gekochten Partikeln verhindern/den prozess verlängern?

Weil ich relativ viele habe und sie nicht jeden einzeln am grund liegen haben klann d.h ein paar liegen aufeinander.. hab angst das sich schimmel ansetzt?

lg


----------



## angelverrückter96 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

sind die Partikel mit Wasser bedeckt?


----------



## mmelch21 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

nein..?


----------



## Marc 24 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Kühl lagern, bei extrem langer Zeitspanne sogar einfrieren . Ansonsten neue Partikel kochen, so teuer sollte der Mix ja nicht sein.

Gruß Marc


----------



## mmelch21 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

will den shit ja trocknen?

lg


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Meine Frage lautet.. Wie kann ich das schimmeln von gekochten Partikeln verhindern/den prozess verlängern?
> 
> lg



Wieso möchte man gekochte Partikel trocknen?? Das ist doch völliger quatsch...


----------



## Lupus (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Hallo, stell doch bitte mal präzise Fragen bzw. versorge uns doch mal mit mehr Informationen! Sonst kann man hier nur raten!

Grkochte Partikel ohne Wasser kann man nich aufbewahren! Das fängt relativ schnell an zu schimmeln!
 Es gibt zwei Ausnahmen:

1. Wenn man eine sehr (sehr sehr) gute Vakuumpumpe hat kann man das Zeug in Gefrierbeutel einschweißen und vorher natürlich die Luft abpumpen. Bei günstigen Modellen wird aber in der Mitte der Tüte innen die Schimmelei beginnen!

2.Einfrieren die einzige Möglichkeit Schimmel zu vermeiden! 

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## mmelch21 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Also ich will die gekochten partikel nun trocknen damit ich sie in einem gefäss lagern kann [luftdicht].
Kochen is nur damit es nicht mehr keimen kann unter wasser und es für den fisch verträglich wird..

Alles verstanden?

Meine Frage nun wie kann ich die partikel trocknen obwohl ein par aufeinander liegen[tägliches wenden]?

lg


----------



## marcus7 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Ich verstehe die Frage immer noch nicht....

Du willst Partikel kochen, dann trocknen?

Selbst falls dir das gelingt, sind die Partikel wieder im Anfangszustand...

Da kannst du ja gleich ein Toastbrot nass machen, toasten und wieder zurück in die Toastbrot-Tüte legen, da haste denselben Effekt.


----------



## mmelch21 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

ja aber die stärke wird ja rausgekocht oder?
und keimen können diese auch nicht mehr oder?
das ist nicht wie am anfang.. weil wenn du im haus maisschrot kochst haste poolenta trocknest es ist es immer noch polenta?

lg


----------



## marcus7 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Lange genug getrocknet kannst du die Polenta auch wieder zu Maisschrot zerbröseln.


Mal im Ernst: Das beste ist es die Partikel im Sack zu lagern (getrocknet versteht sich).

Und sich je nach bedarf die Mengen abzukochen, die man benötigt.
Das muss jetzt nicht täglich geschehen, so 2 Wochen "hält"(Geruch hält sich in annehmbaren Grenzen) sich die Sache noch, wenn sie mit Wasser bedeckt sind.

Bei Partikeln (Tigers ausgenommen) reicht es aus die Partikel im Eimer mit kochendem Wasser (Wasserkocher) zu übergiessen und dann ziehen zu lassen.
Das geht schnell und macht keine Sauerei.


Einkochen wäre evtl. noch eine Alternative für dich, falls du die Partikel in kleineren Mengen "instant" benötigst.


mfg


----------



## Bananaq (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Einweggen?


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Hi,
du kannst deine Partikel ganz normal kochen , abkühlen lassen und vakum verpacken.
S o wie du sie benötigst in Portionen abpacken, dann halten sie sich gekühlt um die 8 Wochen.
Kannst dann einfach einen Beutel aus dem kühlschrank nehmen und zum angeln fahren.
Gruß Udo


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Ich habe meine Partikel auch eingekocht. Zumindest einen kleinen Teil, damit ich bei Kurzsessions nicht den Aufwand habe.
Hier kannste dir das nachlesen, wie man das macht. kannst du hier sehen . Im Prinzip ist es so wie normales einwecken, wie man es auch bei Marmelade macht. Allerdings muss man die Partikel lange quellen lassen. Gerade bei den Tigers musst du darauf achten, denn die gären ziemlich lange..auch später im Glas..


----------



## mmelch21 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

ja dann werd ichs halt nächstes mal kochen und wie die sonst immer einfrieren..^^

lg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Wenn du schon solche Faxen vorhast, deine Partikel als Fertigvorrat haben willst, statt sie ready zu machen, wenn du sie brauchst, dann gibt es ür meinen Begriff nur zwei gescheite Varianten:
Einwecken wie Marmelade oder die Kombi aus vakuumieren und einfrieren, nur die beiden Methoden halten echt lange.:g


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, die Mengen einzufrieren, dann wäre das denke ich, die beste Alternative.


----------



## mmelch21 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Nur eins kapier ich nicht warum ich sie nicht kochen und trocknen kann? sind ja gleich nur verträglich und keimen nicht mehr oder?

lg


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Warum sollen die denn verträglicher sein.....? Karpfen haben keinen Magen und selbst wenn man die Partikel ungekocht verfüttern würde, dann quellen sie nicht im Karpfendarm, denn der Karpfen hat eine extrem schnelle Verdauung.


----------



## mmelch21 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Gut zu wissen..^^

lg


----------



## CarpDream (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage immer noch nicht....
> 
> Du willst Partikel kochen, dann trocknen?
> 
> ...



:m:m:m


----------



## jochen1000 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, warum du die nicht trocken lagerst, also so wie du sie gekauft hast und dann jeweils vor dem angeln kochst? Wenn du sie trocken, kühl und dunkel lagerst, dann keimt da auch nichts.

Dann entnimmst du die jeweilig zum Angeln benötigte Menge, kochst diese ab, lässt sie gären und Abfahrt! Ist doch wesentlich einfacher?!


----------



## derNershofer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Wenn du die Partikel trocken und kühl lagerst dann fangen sie auch nicht an zu keimen. 
Ich hoffe hab jetzt alles richtig verstanden.


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



derNershofer schrieb:


> Wenn du die Partikel trocken und kühl lagerst dann fangen sie auch nicht an zu keimen.
> Ich hoffe hab jetzt alles richtig verstanden.



Er will sie kochen, damit sie keimen und danach wieder trocknen, damit sie beim ersten mal Keimen und beim 2. mal nicht mehr. Das ist nach seiner Aufwassung verträglicher für den Karpfen..;+


----------



## jochen1000 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



minne6 schrieb:


> Er will sie kochen, damit sie keimen und danach wieder trocknen, damit sie beim ersten mal Keimen und beim 2. mal nicht mehr. Das ist nach seiner Auffassung verträglicher für den Karpfen..;+



Jetzt wird es mir zu kompliziert, da widme ich lieber wieder so einfachen Sachen wie dem Theodizeeproblem...


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es mir zu kompliziert, da widme ich lieber wieder so einfachen Sachen wie dem Theodizeeproblem...



:m

Ich war anfangs auch sehr Verwirrt und hatte noch nie von so einer Überlegung gehört. Selbst jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich wirklich sein Vorhaben verstanden habe..


----------



## mmelch21 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Also nochmal zum erklären..

Hab auf ner DVD von nem Kumpel gehört das das Keimen von PAtikeln durch Abkochen nicht mehr passiert. d.h sie Keimen nach dem einmaligen kochen nicht mehr.. Das sollte dazu dienen das wenn ich sie zum fischen mitnehme sie länger im wasser nicht arg sauer werden.. Hat der auf der dvd gemeint.
was ist daran denn nicht verständlich?

Und das mit dem vertragen war so gemeint das , das futter dem fisch im bereits gekochtem zustand bekömmlicher ist als ungekocht.. 

Nun verstanden?

lg


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Was war das bitte für eine DVD ???? Gabs die im Sonderposten ? ;-).Mal scherz bei Seite. Deine Frage ist jetzt verständlich. Also ich frage mich wie die auf der DVD darauf kommen... Ich glaube jeder Karpfenangler hat davon gehört, das man den Mais ein paar Tage im warmen stehen lassen soll, damit er leicht sauer wird. Das soll sehr attraktiv für die Karpfen sein. Aber das macht jeder wie er will.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Hab auf ner DVD von nem Kumpel gehört ...



*Welche DVD?*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> das das Keimen von PAtikeln durch Abkochen  nicht mehr passiert. d.h sie Keimen nach dem einmaligen kochen nicht  mehr..



*Soweit richtig.* *Was wäre denn schlimm daran, wenn sie keimen?*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Das sollte dazu dienen das wenn ich sie zum  fischen mitnehme sie länger im wasser nicht arg sauer werden..



*Das mit dem "sauer werden" bzw. gären lassen ist sogar erwünscht. Was meinst du, wie meine manchmal müffeln...*


----------



## mmelch21 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



minne6 schrieb:


> Was war das bitte für eine DVD ???? Gabs die im Sonderposten ? ;-).Mal scherz bei Seite. Deine Frage ist jetzt verständlich. Also ich frage mich wie die auf der DVD darauf kommen... Ich glaube jeder Karpfenangler hat davon gehört, das man den Mais ein paar Tage im warmen stehen lassen soll, damit er leicht sauer wird. Das soll sehr attraktiv für die Karpfen sein. Aber das macht jeder wie er will.




HAb das also bis jetzt immer so gemacht..:

Mais etc auufgegossen für 2-3 tage.
Donnerstag gekocht ins sackerl gefüllt und freitag dann mit zum angeln genommen.

Oder eingefroren..

da meine mutter sich nun aber aufregt warum ich ihre ganze tiefkühltruhe voll mit boilie mache [ja mittlerweile weiss sogar sie wie das zeug heisst  xD]
weiss ich nciht wohin mit den kram..
Das vor dem fischen kochen geht in diesem sommer nicht weil ich ab ostern freitags heim komme und montag in der früh wieder 150km von daheim weg muss..
das ist das Problem was ich habe..


Dan mall ne andere Frage.. Kann man Partikel in grösseren mengen einwecken? d.h jeweils 6 kilo oder so?

weil alles so kleine gläser da werde ich ja alt bevor das fertig ist.. gibts da ne variante?

lg


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Ich lasse meine Partikel auch immer 2 Tage Quellen, dann 30-45 Minuten kochen und dann 1-2 Tage im Eimer mit Deckel stehen lassen. Wie schon gesagt wurde müffeln sie dann nach :v. Fängt man aber sehr gut mir.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Sagt mal, 
Sollte das denn nicht nur ein Thread sein mit einer kurzen Frage und nicht einer mit 4 Seiten ?!


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Das vor dem fischen kochen geht in diesem sommer nicht weil ich ab ostern freitags heim komme und montag in der früh wieder 150km von daheim weg muss..
> das ist das Problem was ich habe..
> 
> lg



Als Student, komme ich außer den 4 Monaten Semesterferien im Jahr  auch nur am Wochende zum Angeln. Frag doch die Mutti, ob sie dir den Mais im Eimer Packt und Wasser draufgiest. Das ist glaube ich die einfachste und schnellste Lösung. Sag ihr dann einfach am Mittwoch bescheid... Und wenn du doch nicht zum fischen fährst, dann lass sie im Wasser. Einige lassen die Partikel das ganze Jahr in einer Wassertonne. Hab es auch mal probiert. Allerdings hat sich ein grünlicher Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche gebildet. Der Mais war aber noch Top. Stank halt nur nach :v...


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Sagt mal,
> Sollte das denn nicht nur ein Thread sein mit einer kurzen Frage und nicht einer mit 4 Seiten ?!




^^ Kurze Frage....lange Antwort


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



> ^^ Kurze Frage....lange Antwort


^
Ich finds immer geil, was so veranstaltet wird.  Aber ihr seit halt alle sehr hilfsbereit, wo ich mal ein Lob aussprechen muss. :m


----------



## mmelch21 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Hilfbereitschaft ist hier wirklich vorhanden..


Aber wie vorher gefragt einwecken in grossem mass geht nicht?

lg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> ...Aber wie vorher gefragt einwecken in grossem mass geht nicht? lg



Warum soll das nicht gehen?
Jede Großküche verarbeitet Bohnen und Rotkohl etc. aus dem Glas. Diese Gläser fassen locker flockig 5kg und umsonst bekommst du die leeren Gläser auch, werden schließlich weggeschmissen.
Du brauchst nur nen ordentlich großen Topf und Zeit, das ist alles.
Das Einwecken kannst du auch mit nem Gasbrenner im Freien machen.


----------



## mmelch21 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Wo kann man nach den gläsern am besten fragen?

lg


----------



## minne6 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Wo kann man nach den gläsern am besten fragen?
> 
> lg



Kantinen, Restaurants, Imbiss......überall wo mehrere Personen bedient werden müssen


----------



## mmelch21 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

oK WERD DANN  MAL RUMFAHREN:: UND KAUFEN ZUM NOTFALL? WEISS JEMAND WAS?

LG


----------



## Bananaq (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Kannst im Großmarkt Kaufen allerdings mit Inhalt!!:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Du hast einen Nachteil bei den großen Gläsern (wenn du sie überhaupt bekommst): wo willste die einkochen? Backofen geht schon, da passen aber nur zwei von den großen (<2ltr.)  Gläsern rein.

Vor allem mußt du die in ein Wasserbad stellen.

Frage mich, warum du dir so einen Umstand machen willst...


----------



## mmelch21 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

http://carp-news.de/Partikel.html

Da ist von Glas erwärmen keine rede?  nur partikel [bereits aufgequollen] in des glas mit heissem wasser 2 cm un ter dem rand und zumachen --> fertig..

Ist das etwa falsch?

lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> http://carp-news.de/Partikel.html
> 
> Da ist von Glas erwärmen keine rede?  nur partikel [bereits aufgequollen] in des glas mit heissem wasser 2 cm un ter dem rand und zumachen --> fertig..
> 
> ...



Bis auf die Tatsache, dass das Zeugs dann im geschlossenen Glas gärt und es Dir irgendwann explodiert, nicht. Grad die Gläser mit Schraubverschluß können zu Bomben werden, weil Gärgase nicht mehr entweichen können. 

Einkochen macht man im Wasserbad. Der Inhalt der Gläser wird über längere Zeit stark erhitzt und damit sterilisiert. Dann gärt und schimmelt nix. Einmal heißes Wasser drüber nutzt nix.


----------



## mmelch21 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Also ich habe jetz mal in kleinem format partikel ins glas gefüllt. partikel rein heisses wasser drüber und danach weggestellt.. vor 10min c.a was muss ich jetzt tun?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Um hier mal Klarheit zu schaffen erkläre jetzt mal, wie ich meine Partikel eingekocht/eingeweckt habe.

Aber: es war aus der Not herraus, ich hatte keinen Platz mehr im Gefrierschrank.. Allerdings waren meine schon gekocht! 

Noch dazu ist es sehr zeitaufwändig und verschlingt eine Menge Energie...

Ich hatte ähnliche Gläser wie die hier im Gebrauch. Es geht aber auch mit Mameladen-, Gurken-, und mit was ich für Gläsern. Hauptsache sie haben einen Metall- oder Glasdeckel.

Die Glaser habe ich bis ca. 2cm unter den Rand mit den Partikeln gefüllt und dann mit der Kochbrühe aufgegossen.
Danach die Gummidichtung und den Deckel drauf.

Der Backofen wurde mit einem tiefen Backblech bestückt, darauf kommen die Gläser. Dann wird das Backblech mit Wasser ausgegossen und die ganze Choose 45min. bei 180 Grad im Ofen gelassen.
Nach ablauf der Zeit die Gläser rausholen und unter einem Badehandtuch abkühlen lassen.

Alternativ kannst du auch einen "Einkochapparat" dazu nehmen... Kostet aber auch wieder Geld.

Ich habe halt das Glück, das ich ca. 400 Einmachgläser mal bei einem Umzug geschenkt bekommen habe. Dazu noch den Einkochapparat usw...

*Ich kann und will hier keinen dazu auffordern, Partikel einzukochen, die  nur quellen gelassen wurden!!! Ich nicht weiß, wie diese dann  reagieren.* 
*Meine o.a. geführte Anleitung bezieht sich nur auf schon gekochte Partikel. Nachmachen ausdrücklich auf eigene Gefahr!*

Hier mal ein Link dazu, da findest du auch die restlichen Tipps.

Einkochen im Backofen

Und ich frage mich immer noch, warum du dir ohne Not diese Arbeit machen willst...#d

Weitere hilfreiche Links:

AB-Suche

Partikeltipps



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetz mal in kleinem format  partikel ins glas gefüllt. partikel rein heisses wasser drüber und  danach weggestellt.. vor 10min c.a was muss ich jetzt tun?



Ist die Frage ernst gemeint??


----------



## minne6 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Warten bis es abkühlt und dann hörst du schon den Deckel ploppen, wenn er durch das Vakuum angezogen wird. Ist wie beim Gurkenglas. Wenn du den Deckel noch eindrücken kannst und es "ploppt" dann musst du noch warten. oder mit wasser abkühlen


----------



## mmelch21 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Kann ich das statt in den backofen auch im wasserkocher stellen?

lg


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Kann ich das statt in den backofen auch im wasserkocher stellen?
> 
> lg



Klar kannst du das machen. Im besten Fall mußt du nur danach einen neuen kaufen.

Im schlimmsten Fall fackelt die Küche ab.

Weiter passiert nichts.


----------



## mmelch21 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Wieso denn dasß warum solls denn das glas zerreisen?

Aufkochen glas rein.. 10 min lassen glas raus aufkochen glas rein 10 min warten..etc.....


geht das nicht?


----------



## jochen1000 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Wieso denn dasß warum solls denn das glas zerreisen?
> 
> Aufkochen glas rein.. 10 min lassen glas raus aufkochen glas rein 10 min warten..etc.....
> 
> ...



Was willst du machen? 

Ordne nochmal deine Gedanken und dann versuch einen verständlichen, ganzen Satz zu formulieren. Der Satz da oben ist Firlefanz!


----------



## minne6 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Wie Ralle 24 schon gesagt hat, musst du die Partikel vorher kochen und Sterilisieren. Deswegen koche ich meine Partikel immer ca. 1 Stunde bevor ich sie einwecke


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Hör ma.....

Du stellst Fragen und willst wissen ob das geht oder nicht. 

Die Antworten dazu ignorierst Du einfach und kommst mit einer neuen Frage die eindeutig zeigt, dass Du die vorherigen Ratschläge in den Wind schießt.

Es fällt Dir vielleicht nicht auf, aber damit bringst Du höchstens die Boardis zum kochen. 

Ein Wasserkocher ist kein Einmachgerät. Ich denke mal, dass kaum jemand auf die Idee gekommen ist, mit einem Wasserkocher einzuwecken. 
Vermutlich weil der Selbsterhaltungstrieb das verhindert. Genauso, wie er verhindert, nicht sterilisiertes und gärfähiges Material in einem luftdicht verschlossenen Behälter zu lagern. 

Es steht Dir selbstverständlich frei, sowas zu versuchen.

Edit:

Du hast noch vergessen zu fragen, ob man auch in der Mikrowelle einkochen kann.


----------



## mmelch21 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Ok habs dann mal verstanden..

Ich scheiss auf den partikel mist.. zu aufwendig und mühsam alles zam.. bleib dann mal bei boilies und forelli..

Habs mir leichter vorgestellt.

lg


----------



## jochen1000 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Ok habs dann mal verstanden...



Das ging ja flott


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Darauf mußte ich erst mal eine rauchen gehen...

1. Du hast jetzt in diesem Thema schon mehr als eine Empfehlung zur Zubereitung von Partikeln bekommen von erfahrenen Anglern bekommen;

2. Befolge die einfach. Ich jedenfalls habe in meiner Anglerlaufbahn schon mehr Partikel abgekocht als du und deine Familie auf die Waage bringen;

3. Ein "Spezialist" ist ein in seinem Bereich (sehr) erfahrener Mensch;

4. Überlege mal, ob du vllt. deine Bildunterschrift von "Carp Spezialist" in "Carp Azubi" änderst. Lernen und Empfehlungen befolgen (hört sich doof an, ich weiß) ist keine Schande. 
Das was du da vorhast ist teilweise bodenloser Leichtsinn, gerade im Bezug mit dem Wasserkocher und den "versuchen" mit den Gläsern. Entweder richtig oder garnicht.

So, ich bin raus hier. Mehr kann und will ich nicht mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## mmelch21 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

HAB JA NUR BIS JETZT AUF PARTIKEL GESCHISSEN WEIL MAN SIE NICHT UNBEDINGT BRAUCHT.,.. heisst nicht das ich mich nicht auskenn.. Nur partikel hab ich noch nicht oft gebraucht..

Meine boilis und forelli hat bis jetzt gereicht..

lg


----------



## jochen1000 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> HAB JA NUR BIS JETZT AUF PARTIKEL GESCHISSEN



Ich bevorzuge einen Partikelsoak mit Pinneapple Flavour...


----------



## mmelch21 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Also karpfen am platz halten is nicht bestreitbar geht mit partikeln besser.. aber in einem gewässer voller brassen und kleinfischen kann man das vergessen..

so hab ich also forelli und Boilie rein.  Forelli löst sich dnan nach der zeit mal auf und ergibt mit eufgewrbeltem schlamm ne super duftwolke und das einzige was bleibt sind dann ne duftwolke die die fische anlockt und 24mm murmeln..

lg


----------



## minne6 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Zitat von mmelch21  
HAB JA NUR BIS JETZT AUF PARTIKEL GESCHISSEN



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge einen Partikelsoak mit Pinneapple Flavour...





:vik: Ach göttlich :vik:


----------



## yassin (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

eine Person hier hat die Weißheit wohl mit Löffeln gefressen...|uhoh:


----------



## daci7 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Ich hab im letzten Jahr auch mal Partikel eingeweckt, weil ich meine "Tripps" nicht immer so lang im Vorraus plane. Eigentlich plane ich sogar so gut wie nie ...
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ichs mir ein wenig einfacher gemacht hab und das ganze auffer Arbeit erledigt hab :q

Einfach zu Hause so viele Partikel kochen wie man will, den ganzen Mist in Schraubgläser füllen, mit zur Arbeit nehmen und mit leicht geöffnetem Deckel ab in den großen Autoklaven :q
Danach zudrehen und fertig ist.

Da ist nichts drin gegärt, gekeimt oder sonstwas.

Schnellkochtopf wäre noch ne gute Alternative zum Einwecken, denk ich mal.

#h


----------



## mmelch21 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Jetz hab ich endlich zu 100 % verstanden.. weil das 1. mal erwähnt das der deckel beim erwärmen herunten sein muss.. so check ich die sache nun endlich.. wie und was..

lg


----------



## daci7 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Jetz hab ich endlich zu 100 % verstanden.. weil das 1. mal erwähnt das der deckel beim erwärmen herunten sein muss.. so check ich die sache nun endlich.. wie und was..
> 
> lg



Das kommt drauf an auf wieviel Grad und wie man erhitzt und so weiter. Aber es geht beim einmachen im Prinzip darum so viele Keime wie möglich abzutöten und das Gefäß *danach *so zu verschließen, dass keine neuen Keime drankommen, also luftdicht.

Wenn ich meine dünnwandigen Gläser in nen Autoklaven bei 2bar und 120°C stelle und den Deckel nicht öffne, kann ich meinen Partikel-Glas-Deckel-Matsch nachher direkt entsorgen, weil das die Gläser nicht aushalten  Wenn man die Gläser erhitzt sollte der Deckel auf jeden Fall *noch *nicht luftdicht geschlossen sein, weil durch den entstehenden Wasserdampf sonst schnell ebendieser gesprengt wird.

Allerdings muss der Deckel *schon drauf liegen*, weil er erstens mit erhitzt werden muss (sonst bringt man im kalten Deckel ja Keime an seinen Kram) und zweitens die Kontamination deiner Partikel durch Luftkeime auch direkt nach dem Erhitzen verhindert werden soll.

#h


----------



## Cassien1972 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Moin zusammen !

Zum ersten muß ich mal sagen das das hier sehr unterhaltsam und zum teil sehr lustig ist aber nun mal scherz bei seite !
das mit dem einkochen geht schon man muß einfach wie auch schon erwähnt irgendwelche gläser aus dem supermarkt con gurken ,marmelade,rotkohl oder irgendetwas anderes nehmen die eine gummierung im deckel haben dann kocht man das was man haben will macht sein Zucker Aroma oder was auch immer dazu füllt die gläser ganz voll verschliesst sie und stellt sie auf den kopf und schon ist es das gewesen da passiert nix mehr mit kein gären oder sowas weil zum gären braucht es luft und keime und du hast weder das eine noch das andere durch das kochen gehen die keime tot und und durch das heisse entsteht ein vaakum

gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Nachdem ich deinen Beitrag dreimal gelesen habe konnte ich verstehen, was gemeint war... Ab und zu mal ein Satzzeichen oder einen Absatz setzen wäre nicht schlecht.

Aber: Grundsätzlich hast du Recht mit den Gläsern und dem gummierten Deckel.
Allerdings kann es sein, das die Partikel den Geruch/Geschmack vom vorherigen Inhalt annehmen... 

Ist mir schon passiert, allerdings hatte ich Erdbeermarmelade eingekocht, die hatte dann einen Hauch von Essigkurke.#d


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...allerdings hatte ich Erdbeermarmelade eingekocht, die hatte dann einen Hauch von Essigkurke.#d



Boaarrrr, mir graust's, das stell ich mir extrem eklig vor


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Was es auf jeden Fall!!! Deine Geschmacksnerven sind auf Erdbeer eingestellt und du bekommst dann doch die Essiggurke zu schmecken...

Ist vergleichbar wie mit "ein Brot essen nachdem man Halibuttpellets in Fischöl gedippt hat ohne sich ausreichend die Finger zu waschen..."

Kenne ich auch schon....


----------



## heinmama (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Hallo,
anstatt einkochen oder einwecken kann man Partikel auch in 0,25l Plastik becher einfrieren(50Stck/49Cent).Also: Partikel kochen, mit Kochwasser in 0,25l Becher abfüllen und ab in den Gefrierschrank. Am Angelplatz nimmt man so einen Becher, wärmt den kurz mit den Händen an und zieht den Becher ab. Ab damit ins Wasser fertig. Funktioniert auch mit gemischten Partikeln.
Nicht vergessen: Stecker desGefrierschranks einstecken, einschalten und wenn dann nichts passiert Stromrechnung bezahlen.

Moi Weekenend nog.

Heinmama

PS.
Früher wußte jedes Kind wie man Sachen einweckt, da man einen Garten hatte und die Sachen lagern mußte über den Winter.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Und ebenfalls nicht vergessen: Falls man die Brühe mit in den Becher gibt das sie sich beim gefrieren ausdehnt... 

Ein Gemisch aus Tigernusssirup/Hanfbrühe ist eine fürchterliche Sauerei!!! Bei mir hats die Getränkebecher gesprengt, obwohl sie oben offen waren...


----------



## Downbeat (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Ich hab mir mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht, da ich selbst morgen Hanf einwecken wollte und im Gedächtnis hatte, dass sowas hier schonmal Thema war.

Wie Chilli Hanf selbst gemacht werden kann hatten wir ja letztens auch erst. Aber was ist mit anderen Aromen, bevorzugt low-budget wie z.B. Vanillezucker. Da müssten sich doch gleich zwei Aspekte verbinden lassen: 1. Das süss-vanillige Aroma und 2. die positive Wirkung des Zuckers auf das Einwecken

Wie seht ihr das?

Zu dem einfrieren in Becher... Die Idee finde ich extrem interessant hat einer schonmal ausprobiert wie es wirkt den gefrorenen "Partikelblock" quasi als tauende Futterbombe einzubringe.
 Eventuell als Flüssigkeit zum einfrieren Milch verwenden um ne Wolke zu schaffen (nur `ne Idee)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*



Downbeat schrieb:


> ...Wie seht ihr das?
> 
> Zu dem einfrieren in Becher... Die Idee finde ich extrem interessant hat einer schonmal ausprobiert wie es wirkt den gefrorenen "Partikelblock" quasi als tauende Futterbombe einzubringe.
> Eventuell als Flüssigkeit zum einfrieren Milch verwenden um ne Wolke zu schaffen (nur `ne Idee)



Die Methode/Idee ist nicht neu und gemacht habe ich das auch schon. Das Ganze hat aber einen entscheidenden Nachteil und zwar den, dass der Eisblock schwimmt.
Sobald nur ein Lüftchen geht füttert man damit überall, bloß nicht da wo man es will.|rolleyes


----------



## Downbeat (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Ach das hab ich einfach nicht erwähnt weil ich die Lösung für einfach halte. Man friert einfach nen Stein mit ein... oder denk ich zu einfach, dann bitte berichtigen.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Ja, geht.
Lange bevor es PVA, Method & andere Feeder, etc. gab, hat mal einer die 'Frostbombe' erfunden; 
Becher zur 1/2te mit  Futtermischung 'mein Futter' von R. Kremkus, 1/2 Dosenmais gefüllt, darin auch der Vorfachhaken mit Mais, das alles eingefroren. Mit Kühlbox ans Wasser, einhängen und raus. Hab das nachgemacht und gut gefangen damals. Gab halt keine anderen Möglichkeiten Köder direkt im Futter anzubieten.


----------



## Downbeat (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Mist! Ich wusste doch ich bin wieder nicht der erste:c genau wie bei der Glühbirne und dem Benzinmotor auch schon damals

Scherz beiseite, muss ich mal ausprobieren. Wie sieht`s denn mit meiner Idee mit den Einweckbeigaben aus? Jemand dazu eine Erfahrung?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Das Problem bei dem Vanillizucker: der ist hoch dosiert und eher auf Geschmack ausgelegt (der Zucker dient als Träger für den Vanille-Geschmack).

Um Lebensmittel zu konservieren, benötigt man eine große Menge Zucker pro Kilo, (<20gr/kg) das würde meiner Meinung nach a.) den Kostenrahmen sprengen und b.) extrem nach Vanille schmecken.

Stellt doch einfach Läuterzucker her, das Vanillearoma zusetzen, mit der Kochbrühe vermischen und gut ist.
Dürfte allerdings eine sehr klebrige Angelegenheit werden. 
Versucht doch mal das Backaroma in den kleinen Glasflaschen... Hoch konzentriert, Hitzebeständig und entfaltet auch im kalten Wasser seinen Duft.

Und zu dem Einfrieren und schwimmen... Ich habe letztes Jahr auch mit "Eisbomben" gefüttert, die sind nicht geschwommen!
Plastikbecher 0,2ltr gut gefüllt mit einem Mix aus Mais, Weizen, Hanf und Tiegrnüssen. Dann bis zur Hälfte aufgegossen mit dem Sirup v.d. Tigers, sozusagen als Absenkgewicht.
Da drauf kam dann die Mais/Hanfbrühe.


Allerdings sind fast alle Becher in der Truhe geplatzt. War eine hübsche Sauerrei. Will das mal mit Butterbrotbeuteln (50% gefüllt) versuchen. Gefrierbeutel scheiden aus, bei ca. 150kg Partiklel/Saison würde mich das arm machen....

Dieses Jahr will ich mal testen, wie sich Melasse- und Maispellets  verhalten. Also mit rein in den Mix, Brühe drauf und sofort in den  Froster... Mal sehen ob das so klappt wie ich es mit erhoffe.


----------



## Downbeat (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Also das mit dem Läuterzucker wäre ja wie beim Gelee einkochen, halte ich für nicht so gelungen.

Bin eben mit dem einkochen fertig geworden und hab kurzentschlossen beim abkochen der Partikel noch ne Tüte Vanillezucker mit rein gekippt. (roch ziemlich gut, fand auch meine Freundin die mich in der Küche "erwischt" hat) Ob`s was bringt lass ich mal dahingestellt. Ansonsten hat alles gut funktioniert für das erste mal und ich bin gespannt wie`s in den nächsten Wochen hält.
In den nächsten Tagen probier ich mal Curryhanf und Chilihanf, bin gespannt was das so bringt.


----------



## Oldmann (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

*Hallo Carphunters #h*
ich koche 50-100 kg Mais im Dezember und gehe im März erst fischen, mit dem Mais.Er riecht zwar etwas unangenehm, aber ich fange und das nicht schlecht. Je schlimmer er stinkt,desto besser fängt er.So machen es die Engländer schon immer. Nach dem kochen lasse ich ihn zwei Tage ziehen, dann Salzen (ca.1kg /100 ltr. Faß,oder 1 ltr Öl ) keine Probleme mit schimmel. So finde ich es am einfachsten.

GRUß Oldmann :vik:


----------



## minne6 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

Das mit dem Öl ist eine gute Idee! Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Partimixen von Dynamite Baits? Da gibt es ja Tigernüsse, Hanf und andere Partikelmixe in großen Plastikflaschen...

Sind die genau so konserviert worden, oder steckt das ein chemischer Konservierer drin ? Weiß das vielleicht jemand? Gruß Simon


----------



## Downbeat (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gekochte Partikel.. Kurze Frage*

So, jetzt steh ich dumm da.
Bin heute morgen an dem Regal vorbei gegangen in dem mein Einweckhanf steht und hab gesehen, daß das Vakuum runter war. Der Hanf scheint das gären angefangen zu haben.
Ich denke, ich hab die Körner zu kurz gekocht, nur 15-20min. Beim nächsten mal änderer ich ein paar Sachen.

Wie lange schätzt ihr hab ich jetzt Zeit um die Sachen zu verarbeiten sprich an Wasser zu gehen?


----------

